# Natural Disaster Alert: U.S. Embassy Manila



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

United States Embassy Manila, Philippines  
United States Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines   
March 24, 2021  

Natural Disaster Alert – U.S. Embassy Manila 

Location: Vicinity of Taal Volcano Island and High-Risk Barangays Around Taal Lake 

Event: The Philippine Institute of Volcanology and Seismology (PHIVOLCS) has issued a notice of elevated increase in seismic activity for Taal Volcano. Taal Volcano is currently at ALERT LEVEL 2 (Increased Unrest), but that unrest has been elevating and is under constant evaluation. At Alert Level 2, sudden steam-driven or phreatic explosions, volcanic earthquakes, minor ashfall, and lethal accumulations or expulsions of volcanic gas can occur and threaten areas within and around Taal Volcano Island. At Alert Level 2, evacuation is not yet recommended. 

Taal Volcano Island (TVI) is located approximately 100 kilometers south of Manila on the island of Luzon. PHIVOLCS considers TVI a Permanent Danger Zone (PDZ). Entry into TVI, especially the vicinities of the Main Crater and the Daang Kastila fissure, remains prohibited. 

*Actions to take:*

Exercise caution if contemplating travel in the vicinity of TVI and the barangays surrounding Taal Lake. 
If you are in the area, monitor current conditions, maintain active awareness of local conditions, and refrain from entering the PDZ and high-risk barangays. 
Monitor local media and the PHIVOLCS website for updates. 
*Assistance:*

U.S. Embassy in the Philippines: +63(2) 5301-2000 or [email protected] 
State Department – Consular Affairs 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444 
Philippines Country Information 
Enroll in theSmart Traveler Enrollment Program(STEP) to receive security updates
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook


----------

